# My Reds



## xxTheReal118xx (Jul 26, 2010)

my reds first piranha i ever had sold them now cuz of move but soon getting more alot more and differtant ones too


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nattereri good boy, turned red really good breeding


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

haha like the skull and wood. Really goes with the Ps


----------



## xxTheReal118xx (Jul 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Those reds have some freaking awesome flames on them. Some of the tallest flames I've ever seen actually. You mentioned that you had to get rid of them right?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

beautiful reds... love the flames

what was the diet?


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)




----------



## xxTheReal118xx (Jul 26, 2010)

yea i had to sell them all all six for only 25 bucks at 8 inches


----------



## xxTheReal118xx (Jul 26, 2010)

Diet (over 2 inches)
60% raw shrimp shell on
20% pellets 
2% cons home breed
8% tilapia
1% cod
5% smelt
4% muscles and clams
Diet (under 2 inches)
20% beef tongue
80% live blood worms


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Those pics must of been pretty old cause they're nowhere near 8" in the pics. Awesome coloration & suks you chose to sell em A YEAR AGO.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

you read my mind on the 8 inch thing, they still got their baby spots. nice colors though. well at least at the time the pics were taken


----------



## xxTheReal118xx (Jul 26, 2010)

yea they were like 4-5 inch in the pic about 1.2 years old. i sold them last summer and at like 2.5 years old


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's pretty small for 1.5year old fish. Definitely had nice color though. Still not sure why you bumped a year old thread on fish you don't own now. I could see if you were updating with pics or something.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

....thanks for sharing!...







....Your former reds rocked like a BOSTON concert!!!....


----------

